# New Project: First EV conversion



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone here done a Celica?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

christiangentry said:


> Has anyone here done a Celica?


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/183 

Nice car,

Whats your budget?

have you considered any parts yet?


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

skooler said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/183
> 
> Nice car, > thanks
> 
> ...


 > no

> Thanks!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

$5k for 50 miles range and some half decent performance may not be very easy.

You could easily spend $5k on batteries alone to meet your goals.

I'm not saying that its impossible just not easy.


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I'm open to suggestions


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

...and based on new information that over five years an average ICE vehicle costs nearly $45,000 perhaps I should consider expanding my budget?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

christiangentry said:


> ...and based on new information that over five years an average ICE vehicle costs nearly $45,000 perhaps I should consider expanding my budget?


If you provide the forum with a budget (and what you could realisticaly stretch to) I'm sure that plenty of members here will suggest a variety of parts. $45,000 will build you a very nice EV that'll last much longer than 5 years!


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

okay well I could see you spend 10,000 dollars maximum on this project


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

You did not mention your skill level, could you provide us with that information?

Here are a list of links to look at. 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75703 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304549

Books to Read:
Build Your Own Electric Vehicle by Bob Brant is a classic of the EV field though somewhat dated. It is the textbook for EV conversions 1992 and 2008, basically the same book, but the 2nd edition is better due to the specifics. The old one is ok, but the new one is more accurate for the times. 
Convert It! by Michael Brown is in more of a booklet format and is a good foundational guide to DC conversions.


----------



## mmoyer2655 (Apr 15, 2012)

christiangentry said:


> Has anyone here done a Celica?


Funny, I just posted for the first time today. I also have a 92 Celica GT. Right now I've only got the ICE components removed. But it sounds like we can work out the kinks together on this one.


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Skill level: I do all my own mechanical work (as long as I have the time). I rebuilt my '95 4Runner... I'm not a huge wrench head but I can follow directions. I took basic electronics in highschool and have since done small projects, but nothing too crazy.




EVEngineeer said:


> You did not mention your skill level, could you provide us with that information?
> 
> Here are a list of links to look at.
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75703
> ...


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's crazy! I just saw your post!

It looks like you're more competent that I am, so it will be a pleasure to correspond with you on this!



mmoyer2655 said:


> Funny, I just posted for the first time today. I also have a 92 Celica GT. Right now I've only got the ICE components removed. But it sounds like we can work out the kinks together on this one.


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, yeah. And I found mine for $300 bux from a woman I work with 



christiangentry said:


> Yeah, that's crazy! I just saw your post!
> 
> It looks like you're more competent that I am, so it will be a pleasure to correspond with you on this!


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, yeah and I jynxed myself. She pulled out of the deal. Now I know I can't count on HER!



christiangentry said:


> Oh, yeah. And I found mine for $300 bux from a woman I work with


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Well, good lock finding a new donor! Keep in mind that where you're planning to sink $10k into the project for a car you'll be driving for years, you really want the donor to be in great shape, so don't scrimp too much in that area.


----------



## christiangentry (Jul 14, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Well, good lock finding a new donor! Keep in mind that where you're planning to sink $10k into the project for a car you'll be driving for years, you really want the donor to be in great shape, so don't scrimp too much in that area.


thank you for the advice


----------

